# White Najde sheep from Saudi Arabia



## Naef hajaya (Mar 19, 2010)

{White najde rams }


 


 


 
{ White najde ewes}


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 19, 2010)

Beautiful looking sheep.


----------



## Naef hajaya (Apr 9, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Beautiful looking sheep.


Thank you .


----------



## Naef hajaya (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## lorihadams (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow....they are really pretty!


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Aug 13, 2010)

They are neat looking. When I first saw them I thought they were goats.


----------

